# Horsey Honeymoon.



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just looking for a bit of help.

Me & my husband had a bit of a disaster regarding our honeymoon last week (it was cancelled due to snow!!) so we are going to push the boat out & do something utterly amazing. We've decided (because my husband is very keen on horses & riding having grown up on a horse farm) that a honeymoon trekking through some amazing landscape would be perfect. I don't want to do a safari on horseback but like the idea of Asia or South America & wondered if any of you lovely horsey people had any good experiences/websites/suggestions for us. 

I am a novice but looking to start riding at a school nearby before we go as we have to save up for whatever it is.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

To find out what good schools are available near you, you could contact the BHS and ask them who is registered in your area, or go to your local saddlers and ask them if they know of a good place as they are full of horsey information. Research your schools as there are some really good ones that will teach you to ride correctly and give you the confidence to go on a trekking holiday.  As for where you are going, why not buy a monthly horse mag as they advertise horse holidays abroad in them, again research this to make sure that they are registered


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 22, 2010)

The BHS is a good place to start  before you actually went the whole hog tho I would suggest a couple of days hacking near by, you could get on honeymoon and decide you hate riding ( plus be very sore )  Im not sure if I can put adds on here but 2 good places are
cumbrain heavy horses and
Bigland Hall Equestrian

hope this helps and you have a great honeymoon


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

how about a ranch holiday,youd get some amazing rides and experiences


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I went on a ranch holiday in Montana a few yrs ago - It was fantastic.

You can choose from different types of ranches to stay at - from working ones to resort ranches. 

If you google ranch holidays it comes up with loads of websites.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Horse Riding Holidays Worldwide from Equitour Worldwide Horse Riding Holidays
Quality Horse Riding Holidays Worldwide *Unicorn Trails*
Horse Riding Holidays

Try them and see if that's what you are looking for?

Laura


----------



## Barry G (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds a great idea but do ask yourself what you would do if, when on this fabulous holiday, you fell off and broke something. Falling off a horse is very easy thing to do.

Please if you are a novice, go out and book yourself some lessons in a local riding school If after 10 lessons you can trot and still feel comfortable, then ask yourself if you still want to go to the bush for a holiday riding a horse for 4 hours at least every day.

SOme folks take to riding very easily - others have a problem when they realize how little control they have over the horse. I am surprised your new
husband hasn't told you that horse riding isn't that easy. 

Before you book the tickets, go see how much you like horse riding.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

riding in andalusia is amazing.....ad you get to ride andalusians and lusitanos  also riding icelandic ponies in iceland is amazing too, over the lava fields!

i have my ow horses and i get to ride round the block.....thats about it


----------

